
Google has lost its fight with locals to build a campus in Berlin - weliveindetail
https://qz.com/1435550/google-abandons-plan-to-build-a-new-kreuzberg-campus-in-berlin/
======
mk89
Crazy that this still happens[1]!

[1]: [https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/may/09/fuck-off-
goog...](https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/may/09/fuck-off-google-the-
berlin-neighbourhood-fighting-off-a-tech-giant-kreuzberg)

~~~
weliveindetail
No big surprise given the past riots against multinational companies in the
district [1]. Apparently those responsible knew about that as much as they
care about people & culture here. From a local's perspective, these reactions
were obvious and even reasonable. Never been in Krzbrg on a 1. of May?

[1] [https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/neueroeffnung-mit-
steinen...](https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/neueroeffnung-mit-steinen-
gegen-erste-mcdonalds-filiale-in-kreuzberg/1040886.html)

